# How much do we....



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

have in common? List 5 things about yourself. The next person picks one that they do too and adds 4 to it you can play as often as you want. I'll go first.


1. love pitbulls

2.work in retail

3. take in rescues

4. live in the country

5. I do art. (drawing & painting)


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

1. love pitbulls
2.secretary
3. drive a SUV
4. listen to Hip Hop
5. take alot of pictures


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

1. love pitbulls
2. vacation specialist
3. love to go fishing
4. drive a ford taurus
5. look forward to going home to my dogs everyday


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We all love pitties, so I'm gonna say...

1) Loves to go fishing.
2) Unemployed student
3) More judgemental than I want to be.
4) Extremely goofy.
5) Loves to dance. (Even though I'm not good at it!!)


----------



## zamora209 (Dec 12, 2006)

Love Pitbulls
I play Basketball for my highschool
Love the 49ers
Iam a teenager
I like to walk my dogs up hills,I don't know why


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

1- love pitbulls
2- work in retail
3- love to take pitures
4- don't give myself enough credit
5-love to be with my husband


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

love theses dogs
love my family
work in trades
only drive 4x4s
fish every day
might have a screw loose


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well there are so many I could add to.

I really do have more then one screw loose. I like being wierd 

I love being with my dogs and my son.

I do photography (need a new camera)

I like to sing even tho I can't carry a tune with a bucket.

I love flowers.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

1. Love to dance when I'm drinking lol

2. Love to go to the lake with my dogs.

3. Love to buy things.

4. I think we all have some screws loose lol.

5. Like to cook


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i love to dance after some drinks too!lol
i live in the country
I am a aprentice learning the banking side of real estate (foreclosures)
i own my own business
I play the lotto!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I drive a Chevy 4x4
Listen to hard rock
Don't talk much
Dislike people
I'm a Craftsman
Smoke like a chimney...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

1.im a craftsmen[drywall,sheetrock]
2.love a few beers
3.love extreme metal and thrash music
4.enjoy working bull and molossers
5.love weekends and vacations...


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

1. i love weekends and vacations
2. im a business school student
3. i also work full time in finance
4. i love vintage cars
5. i love my ipod


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

1. I love vintage cars too. Wish I still had my first car 1965 Dodge Custom 880 with a 440 engine. I loved that car.

2. Love going to the fair every year. 

3. Raise chickens and goats just because I like them.

4. Love to read mysteries.

5. Have to have my coffee every morning.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

1. love to have my coffee every morning
2. love to read the harry potter series
3. love to go to the beach
4. love pepperoni pizza
5. love CokeZero


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

1) Love Harry Potter. Can't wait till July!!!
2) In my 20's
3) I hate coffee, but have to have Mountain Dew!!
4) Need to give the dogs a bath more often. Sadies is getting skanky!!!
5) Love to go out on the boat.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

1. I have read all the harry potter books. lol
2. Collect Disney Movies
3. Highlight my hair
4.go to the tanning bed 
5. love the lake


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the lake. I have about 150 of them around me. Minnesota is so beautiful.

I love to watch Survior.

I love to star gaze...also the bast time to watch the bats.

I love to go on picnics and walk in the woods.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok????
I love my Pitties
I love snakes
I have a few tattoos
I love my kids
and I love to drink....
:cheers:


----------



## adorabull (May 5, 2007)

I love to drink(beer!!)
I love metal and prog rock
I LOVE the Family Guy!!
I have piercings in unseen places
I love ferrets too


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

1. I love My Fishy
2. I love Aimee ( Hi Aimee lol)
3. I love Pitbulls
4. I love Cute guys
5. I love the internet


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

1. I love my Abby
2. I love Holly too(lol)
3. I love my puppy and his mommy
4. I love Chocobo's
5. I love the internet!


----------



## rmontheweb (Apr 25, 2007)

1.I love pitbulls
2.I love to go off roading 
3.I love the internet
4.I love riding my motercycle 
5.I am very handy


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm very handy can fix most everything. Thanks to my dad!

I like to collect things. Rabbits, Angels, Wolves, and old things.

I like to go to pow-wow's

I love to hear laughter.

I love storms. Thanks Mama!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

1.I love storms - hail storms esp.
2.I love genetics
3.I love relaxing
4.I love to take baths
5.I love Final Fantasy


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love storms.
I love to go to the lake.
I don't have any kids.
I'm lazy.
I watch Days of Our Lives. (I know, it rots the brain.)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not lazy just inactive at times. hehe

I love to go to rummage sales.

I love to go for drives and eat in the car.

I'm a night owl.

I hate to ask someone to show me how to do something. I like to figure it out myself.


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Love all Bull breeds

Love a true happy ending story

Love the sun (in the UK we rarely bloody see it!!!)

Love my partner

Love a good ruck when it`s justified.


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

I love my wife

I work on the rail road

I love to run through the woods with my dogs

I ride motorcycles

I extremly enjoy spending money on other people


----------



## johnnylonso (May 24, 2007)

1. love pitbulls
2. like my job
3. drive a truck
4. have tattoos
5. like sprite


----------



## BAZIRK (Jun 25, 2007)

1; love my pitbull
2; love my children
3; love rotaries
4; love my partner
5; love life in general


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

1. i love my two pitbulls snoop and karma
2. i love my boyfriend tommy
3. i love motorcycles (gsxr, ninja, r1, r6.....)
4. i love small towns (grew up in a town that only had 867pop. when i left)
5. i love anything that goes faasstttt aka speed junky


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

love my dog
love training dogs
love baseball
love bailey lol
love hiking


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

1. Love my Pitbull
2. Love riding a bike for a livining
3. can't imagine not living in a big city
4. Hate Cars, Love bicycles
5. Love tattoos, can never have too many


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

love my god 

enjoy working with rescues

like to cook

like art

can nut spel gudd


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Love pitbulls
Love God
Love the Females =] =] =] =] 
Love my team
Love me some football


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*what do we...*

1. Love my God
2. Love my babies-watching them play and interact
3. Love my husband
4. Love my job (nursing)-for the most part
5. Love to travel in our camper with the Blue Family!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

1. Love God
2. Love my Wife and daughters
3. Love my Country
4. Love my Jobs, Firefighter and Farrier
5. LOve my lifestyle, cowboying and rodeo


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

1. I live for the dogs.
2. I'm an Atheist at heart.
3. I'm cynical & logical. (But y'all already knew that)
4. Death, gore, & grind all the way :cheers: 
5. I smoke a lot of pot.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love working with rescues

I'm a pagen but respect everyones beliefs.

I love my son more than anything.

I love living in the country.

I wish I had a job at home.


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

hmmm... Well besides my dog

1. Love Taking Pictures of Anything or Anybody
2. Love Sports Cars *drools my 02' "cammy" camaro mmmm
3. Love Love Love Music
4. I LOVE BEING MYSELF (weird, Spontaneioius, bitchy, misspelling fool, who cant do anything right at times...)
5. I love making people happy..... 

:hug:


----------

